# Let's talk on skype/whatsapp?



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

I thought it might be useful for those who need somebody to talk with on Skype or Whatsapp. We can support each other or just talk about anything. I really need friends with who I can talk while I'm walking because so I feel like I'm not alone.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Lana said:


> I thought it might be useful for those who need somebody to talk with on Skype or Whatsapp. We can support each other or just talk about anything. I really need friends with who I can talk while I'm walking because so I feel like I'm not alone.


Hey, I'm always down to talk & meet a new person & improve any skills I may lack.. my only requirement, don't be evil, troll, murderous tendencies, racist, pedophile.. you know, all that bad stuff. I do Skype & my username is under my avatar if you're interested.


----------



## Iwannabenormal (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey
I'm in.


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Lana said:


> I thought it might be useful for those who need somebody to talk with on Skype or Whatsapp. We can support each other or just talk about anything. I really need friends with who I can talk while I'm walking because so I feel like I'm not alone.


 @Lana , I have a skype that I don't mind talking on.


----------



## Bruno Santos (Feb 3, 2019)

Great Idea, we can talk on WhatsApp, if you wish!


----------



## Sherrie lee (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi Lana 
That sounds good 
I'm new to this forum, I had a nervous breakdown in November last year. After that I started to suffer severe anxiety and depression. I never got treatment after the nervous breakdown. So now it really started to affect me.


----------



## Tori94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi! I have Skype if you'd like to chat 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## beyondblue (Apr 9, 2019)

Can I join?


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

im new to whatsapp, i used to use msn messenger, the Facebook messenger
any one also likes stuff like paranormal , or anime?


----------



## Ayelin (Apr 28, 2019)

I’d love to join a Whatsapp group! I’m trying to get out of my comfort zone and talk to more people. How do I join?


----------



## ClutteredMind (Apr 26, 2019)

Ayelin said:


> I'd love to join a Whatsapp group! I'm trying to get out of my comfort zone and talk to more people. How do I join?


I'm interested! And guys who've had success with overcoming SAD, I'm particularly interested to hear your stories


----------



## blajaja (Feb 17, 2019)

Idea is awesome where does one join? Im on Skype


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Count me in! The thing is I only have Skype. So please pm me if you'd like to chat and I will give you my Skype user name or you can get it off of my profile. Just let me know your from SAS.


----------



## ameliaaa (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey, how can I join the Whatsapp group?


----------



## fta8 (Aug 6, 2019)

Lana said:


> I thought it might be useful for those who need somebody to talk with on Skype or Whatsapp. We can support each other or just talk about anything. I really need friends with who I can talk while I'm walking because so I feel like I'm not alone.


Gimme your phone number


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

lily said:


> What's Whatsapp? is it just like the former messenger which I don't know why it doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This is Discord, but some people might like it:
https://discord.gg/sY4YSrt


----------

